# Double Cross....My Way



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

My Comuter will take me though a Forest Preserve on Crushed Gravel four the next month.









































Soma Double Cross Frame & Fork Tange Prestige Tubing
SRAM FORCE Crankset 34-50
LX SL-M580 Shifter set
XTR M900 Frt Derailluer
XT RD-M760 GS Rear Derailleur
Dura-Ace CS-7700 9 Speed 12-27 Cassette
Tektro CR720 Cyclocross Brake
Shimano BL-R770 Flat Bar Road Brake Lever Set
Kenda Tomac Small Block 8 700c x 32 Tires
Sun Zero-XCT Rims GT/Hadley Hubs


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice! I like the fenders.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice bike, but gets my vote for the most useless fenders ever made.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice! Do you have clearance issues with the rear cantis and your ankles?


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice! What bar is that?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I love it. Who makes the bars, grips and fenders?


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I am having trouble imagining those fenders helping much (at all)


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Squidward said:


> Nice! Do you have clearance issues with the rear cantis and your ankles?


No Problem What so ever with the cantis



ryball said:


> Nice! What bar is that?


The Handlebar is off an old Austtrian Made Sears 3 speed



Henry Chinaski said:


> I love it. Who makes the bars, grips and fenders?


The Fenders are off an old Schwinn they called them Sport Fenders just for looks.

The Grips are Lizard Skins North Shore Grips 

I have Tanaka Traditional stainless steel Fender Set I will put on later 
front wheel will be replaced with a black hub and rim with silver spokes


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Very sweet Double Cross.
Big fan of sweep back bars on cross bikes. It's like a fast version of an old school French style Portuer bike.

I just built up something along the same line too, albeit mine is a bargain Nashbar Touring frame.


----------

